# 30 at 3 weeks AKA 30 gallon the battle begins.



## Troy Hendrickson (Jun 20, 2004)

set this 30 gallon "cube" up three weeks ago, it's an Oceanic.

The filter is a Fluval 3 internal, lighting is provided by two 65 watt "Fluorex" floodlights (currently buiding a pendant to retrofit with them) and CO2 is provided by a Milwaukee SMS122 pH controller running a Milwaukee MA957 regulator, the reactor is Hagen "ladder". The substrate is 3" of Flourite, I dose weekly with Flourish and Flourish Iron only.

I planted the back of the tank with ambulia and moneywort, other plants include ludwigia replens, ludwigia arcurata, sunset hygro, an amazon sword, a compacta sword or two, two aponogeton crispus, dwarf lily and sagittaria subulata. I basically planted everything where I wanted it, and aside from dosing and feeding the fish, I haven't done squat to it, figuring I could prune everything into shape once it all settled in. Then I got busy with other projects and before I knew it, in two weeks the ambulia had over run the entire tank almost choking everything out and depriving pretty much everything of light.

So I chopped out the majority of the ambulia, leaving the base stems, and after a week pretty much everything but the ambulia took off leaving me with this, although the ambulia is starting to come back. I figure once I get enough new growth out of it, I'll plant the top trimmings and remove the old base stems. t this point, I'm going to start pruning the ludwigia and hygro to try and guide it away from some of the plants that are still being deprived of light.


----------

